# Introducing Morgan the Jaffy



## MorganTheJaffy (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

she is beautfull


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

He's lovely!

Whats he crossed between?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

looks very cute,and doesnt look very old,,


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

How extremely cute! I love him! 
How old is he?


----------



## MorganTheJaffy (Aug 8, 2009)

Morgan is nearly 10 weeks. She is crossed between a Jack russell and i think a Staffy. I saw the mother but not the father. I asked what the dad was but they did not know. So its guess work till she is a little bigger


----------



## Emraa (Jun 4, 2009)

Awww! He looks just like Bella when she was little-er! She has a white bit on her chin too


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

MorganTheJaffy said:


> Morgan is nearly 10 weeks. She is crossed between a Jack russell and i think a Staffy. I saw the mother but not the father. I asked what the dad was but they did not know. So its guess work till she is a little bigger


She's adorable  is this just what you're calling her, a "Jaffy" or what a JRT and a Staff cross is called nowadays? and no I'm not starting any arguments before someone jumps on me, lol simply curious


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Such a cutie....lovely pics.


----------



## MorganTheJaffy (Aug 8, 2009)

RoseForTheDead said:


> She's adorable  is this just what you're calling her, a "Jaffy" or what a JRT and a Staff cross is called nowadays? and no I'm not starting any arguments before someone jumps on me, lol simply curious


Its just a nick name i came up with for her.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Ka-yoot!..............:d


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Awwww how sweet are they??


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Aww she's adorable!


----------

